# An advice (ACS)



## Barracuda13 (6 Sep 2006)

HI guys , i just have an advice for those that are applying or have already applied and waiting. I had a tentative booking for ACS sept 18-22, They called me a while ago and soon I received my booklet, and the corporal (that did the booking) said that she was going to call me closer to the date and give me information and confirm the date so on. I called the centre last week they told me she was going to come back this week and call me. Anyways I called again today and was told she was going to be a away for a month. It was no big deal, the corporal in her place was very helpful too. What I'm trying to get at here is that be persistent and be pro active , check back regularly, nearly all of the recruitment staff from higher to lower ranks have been understanding and helpful but i guess because of the workload and such, sometimes your file can slip by, I know that most of the applicants are bugging the centre but for those who just wait for them to call , be careful. 
I can almost hear the recruitment staff cursing  ;D


----------



## Elwood (6 Sep 2006)

I've been waiting 11 months just to do ACS... and I'm still waiting for my local recruiting centre to receive my previous-service medical files. My recruiters are encouraging me to call them every week or so at this stage of the game. Hopefully things pan out and I can do ACS in the next month or so.  ???  :crybaby:


----------



## Magravan (20 Sep 2006)

Barracuda13 said:
			
		

> HI guys , i just have an advice for those that are applying or have already applied and waiting. I had a tentative booking for ACS sept 18-22, They called me a while ago and soon I received my booklet, and the corporal (that did the booking) said that she was going to call me closer to the date and give me information and confirm the date so on. I called the centre last week they told me she was going to come back this week and call me. Anyways I called again today and was told she was going to be a away for a month. It was no big deal, the corporal in her place was very helpful too. What I'm trying to get at here is that be persistent and be pro active , check back regularly, nearly all of the recruitment staff from higher to lower ranks have been understanding and helpful but i guess because of the workload and such, sometimes your file can slip by, I know that most of the applicants are bugging the centre but for those who just wait for them to call , be careful.
> I can almost hear the recruitment staff cursing  ;D



Seems it was worth the wait. Good luck on the medical!


----------

